# Couple of random pics messing around



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

Back off!!!!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice pics. Hummers are starting to get a bit scarce around here.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

they are starting to be less around here also. I was talking with my wife outside today and one apparently wanted some of her sweet tea. It buzzed around us like a bee!


----------

